

Hackers exploit chink in Web's armor - anya
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31921_3-20046588-281.html?tag=topStories1
A long-known but little-discussed vulnerability in the modern Internet's design was highlighted yesterday by a report that hackers traced to Iran spoofed the encryption procedures used to secure connections to Google, Yahoo, Microsoft, and other major Web sites.
======
JoachimSchipper
Previously on HN at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2358237>. Official
disclosure at <http://www.comodo.com/Comodo-Fraud-Incident-2011-03-23.html>.

